# Cube Smileys for pidgin



## Lucas Garron (Nov 27, 2008)

Because pidgin is so fun and open-source, and I know that a few cubers use it, I made a custom cube theme set of emoticons for it.
(And if you don't have pidgin, here's your chance to get it! So useful...)

To Install:
Download: http://cube.garron.us/pidgin_smileys/rubik_smileys.tar.gz
Go to Preferences > Smiley Themes.
Add the theme by either selecting "Add" and browsing, or dragging the tar.gz into the big field. Make sure "Rubik's Smileys" is selected.

Tell me if you have issues installing. I'll also take feedback on the smileys; is the background cube too bright? Should I use different colors?

Also, if you have any more suggested smileys for me to do, post here, and I'll try to include anything reasonable in 1.1.0.
(Current list of 20 smileys: "wca (cube)  :-( :-/ :-| ;-)  :-D X-D  :'( x.x <3   <_< >_> :-X :-O")


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 27, 2008)

:-= :-= :-=


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 27, 2008)

:-( :-( :-( :-( what happend


----------



## pjk (Nov 27, 2008)

Lucas, do these smileys work with Adium?


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice! I do use pidgin... looks awesome!

Feedback? The only thing that really comes to mind is increasing the image quality. Maybe add something like (4x4) or (2x2).


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 1, 2008)

One suggestion: change the :0 (number zero) not to display a smiley... whenever I type a time, a cube shows up


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 9, 2008)

For all you mac users:

I finally got it transferred over for mac.

Just unzip the file and double click on the Rubiks.AdiumEmoticonSet file. everything should install correctly.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 9, 2008)

ahh so thats what you were doing dan. I had no idea what you were talking about at the time.


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 10, 2008)

wow i love the pidgin website. its really simple and effective. it makes me want to get pidgin


----------



## blah (Dec 10, 2008)

And I thought you were kidding when you told me you wanted to make this last time


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 29, 2008)

I did a few small fixes for 1.0.2 to resolve annoying things (like 1:xx as 1:




)
http://cube.garron.us/pidgin_smileys/rubik_smileys_1_0_2.tar.gz
I've decided that the color scheme will do a y' every version. 

Samples:


----------

